# Mission Style Slide Under Sofa Tray Table



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm making a slide under sofa tray table. I'm making it in the Mission Style to match the tables at the ends of the sofa. I'm stumped on what profile to use for the braces that will go in the corners where the top meets the legs and where the base meets the legs.
I'm attaching a picture of a sofa tray table.....my table will have a flat top and no drawer.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

My table will look more like this one....same base style. Also, I think I prefer the braces on this table.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

JIMMIEM said:


> My table will look more like this one....same base style. Also, I think I prefer the braces on this table.


Am I missing something, or did you answer your own question? I like the braces in your second example photo too. They are simple and functional, and complement the design.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Perhaps post a picture of the end tables you want to match.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the braces on the 2nd table can be mission-like, if you drop the round-over.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Am I missing something, or did you answer your own question? I like the braces in your second example photo too. They are simple and functional, and complement the design.



They appear to be cut from a square piece. I was thinking of using a rectangular piece, cut a similar type of radius, but have one leg longer than the other. The bottom brace would have a longer vertical leg and the top brace would have a longer horizontal leg.....similar to the dimensions in the piece in my first post. I'm just looking for some feedback and design ideas. Thank You.
Also, the end tables don't have this detail i.e. braces.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

TimPa said:


> I think the braces on the 2nd table can be mission-like, if you drop the round-over.


 Drop the roundovers on the edges or the arc/radius profile on the top edge?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I was referring to the (routed) roundover on the edge. most mission style edges are just eased, very little roundovers.


I like the radius, and use that style often when I need a corner brace.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

TimPa said:


> I was referring to the (routed) roundover on the edge. most mission style edges are just eased, very little roundovers.
> 
> 
> I like the radius, and use that style often when I need a corner brace.



Thank You. I will do that.


----------

